# What is the best way to protect my computer



## tekilatex

I have bought a new computer.
What is the best way to protect my computer from viruses, spam, firewall and other infection with free software,
thank you in advance


----------



## turbodiesel

Comodo firewall is good but when you install it remember to disable windows firewall

Avast is good antivirus for windows 7/vista but don't install on XP it  wrecks it eventually so don't bother if you have XP. if you do have XP use Microsoft security essentials.


----------



## tekilatex

Ok and in regard to anti-spam?


----------



## johnb35

ryan.white said:


> Avast is good antivirus for windows 7/vista but don't install on XP it  wrecks it eventually so don't bother if you have XP. if you do have XP use Microsoft security essentials.



Again, I do not know why you are having a problem running Avast on your systems.  I have Avast on all the computers in my household running XP with no issues.  I also install Avast on all my clients pc's and most of them are XP as well.  

Most likely you have other issues that makes you think Avast is causing the problem.


----------



## cabinfever1977

I have Win xp pro and i use AVG free antivirus and its the only one that i tried that keeps the viruses away, and i dont have any problems with spam.


----------



## turbodiesel

johnb35 said:


> Again, I do not know why you are having a problem running Avast on your systems.  I have Avast on all the computers in my household running XP with no issues.  I also install Avast on all my clients pc's and most of them are XP as well.
> 
> Most likely you have other issues that makes you think Avast is causing the problem.



yeah its weird but it happend to all my computers


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

tekilatex said:


> I have bought a new computer.
> What is the best way to protect my computer from viruses, spam, firewall and other infection with free software,
> thank you in advance


 
Don't watch porn.

LoL I am just kidding xD.
If you want to protect your computer from malicious software then using FREE antivirus programs might not be your best bet because they do not protect so good like those which cost thousands of dollars do...not even close!
You can always use free versions of Malwarebytes,MSE,Norton,Avast and so on...
But like I said...they do not protect the computer even close as good as those which cost thousands of dollars do.



Cheers!



ryan.white said:


> Comodo firewall is good but when you install it remember to disable windows firewall
> 
> Avast is good antivirus for windows 7/vista but don't install on XP it wrecks it eventually so don't bother if you have XP. if you do have XP use Microsoft security essentials.


 
Uhh that's not true.Avast works great on Windows XP.If it doesn't work properly to you then something else is wrong with your OS.Like johnb35 said...you probably have other issues that makes Avast to work improperly and that it is causing problems...


----------



## wolfeking

tekilatex said:


> I have bought a new computer.
> What is the *best way* to protect my computer from viruses, spam, firewall and other infection with *free software*,
> thank you in advance


Install a Linux distro and use it to browse the web. That will give you leagues better protection that any program on windows will (only accounting for free up to the hundred dollar level). 

Otherwise, if you want to use windows, follow the others suggestions for programs. As far as what else you can do: 
-Do not open emails from people you do not know, or that look suspicious in any way. 
-Do not Torrent at all (unless it is a freeware, like crunchbang or some of the other Linuxes that are distributed via p2p). 
-Do not download programs that promise to improve your computer in any way. 
-Do not download programs from sites that do not have a valid security tags (in chrome you can click on the globe and it will tell you). 
-Limit visits to adult websites, and don't click the links that arent for the videos (for your health along with your computers). 

Run a malewarebytes full scan about once a week, or anytime you install something new, or see your computer start acting strangely. Also, monitor your RAM usage (windows sidebar has an app for this). If it suddenly starts rising, or remains above normal after closing a program, then run a scan.


----------



## adarsh

1) Run your applications in Sandboxie : www.sandboxie.com/
Do your best to open DVD's/USB devices in Sandboxie. It should put a stop to like 70% of the malware.

2) Do NOT use Internet Explorer. Use Opera browser or Mozilla Firefox.

3) Install a good firewall like COMODO. Also, imo, Avira is a very good anti-virus. Get it here : http://www.free-av.com
Make sure you install only ONE antivirus and ONE firewall. Disable Windows firewall if you are using a third party firewall.

4) Install Malware Bytes Anti Malware and update and run scans regularly. It's one of the best anti-malware/spyware software out there.
Grab it from here : http://www.malwarebytes.org/

that's about everything I know of... oh and yeah... use SpywareBlaster. 
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

That should keep you safe from *most* malware.

Adarsh


----------



## paulcheung

tekilatex said:


> I have bought a new computer.
> What is the best way to protect my computer from viruses, spam, firewall and other infection with free software,
> thank you in advance



The best bet is get another hard drive the same size or larger and clone it then put it up in a safe place. I have upgrade almost all my laptop hard drives, I keep all the old drives in a safe place. any working hard drive get mess up or died. I just clone it back.
Cheers.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

paulcheung said:


> The best bet is get another hard drive the same size or larger and clone it then put it up in a safe place. I have upgrade almost all my laptop hard drives, I keep all the old drives in a safe place. any working hard drive get mess up or died. I just clone it back.
> Cheers.



I completely agree with you.That really is the best protection lol.I do the same thing.I clone my entire computer/laptop on another HDD which I put on a safe place and when something seriously goes wrong on my computer/laptop that cannot be fixed then I just use that HDD to clone everything back.
Of course I first format my entire HDD from the computer/laptop so that I do not transfer some infections on my external HDD on which I have my entire computer/laptop cloned.




Cheers!


----------



## trewyn15

Don't download porn...

and do what everyone else said basically.


----------



## linkin

I use malwarebytes now, the paid version. I decided the free version was cool and bought the paid one, it's basically the same thing but it sits in your tray like any other anti-virus.


----------



## joeyboy

*The Best Way To Protect Your PC Comodo Antivirus Review*

I belive the best way to protect you PC is by using an array of products for internet security, but above all I like what Comodo Antivirus has to offer when it comes to AV software. Part of the Comodo Antivirus review is a deeper look at the features that this has to offer. Here Is a good article to help your choice  Comodo Antivirus Review comodo also has an excellent firewall you could take a look at, but also have a look at other products and see what fits what you are looking for.


----------



## wjames811

I am using Avira its a nice antivirus software that will secure your PC and Its updates you can get easily and freely.


----------



## brightlord

For free
Comodo firewall,avast anti virus free,terminator spyware,Avg anti virus free,and open windows upgrades.And CCLEANER for clean and faster pc.


----------



## wjames811

Ok, Then yesterday my friend give me a avast5 its nice to view so i just like to install but is the antivirus that find a virus it will moved to chest, Chest means where it will goes, Can you explain deeply?


----------



## wjames811

When you get a system first take a copy of all software with the help of "Ghost" software...Its will backup your softwares..


----------



## joeyboy

Comodo Runs A cloud back to base so its always updating I think its Top Antivirus Software http://softwarereviewhq.com/anti-virus/comodo-antivirus-review-and-internet-security/ you can all-ways use a combination of Av http://softwarereviewhq.com/anti-virus/computer-security-software-top-antivirus-software/ Software to also complement one another but you have to make sure they run well together.


----------



## joeyboy

Comodo is free yes, But with free comodo you do not get geek buddy & thereInternet Security Pro 2012 software witch is cool here is a better deal I found  >>>  
Comodo Internet Security Pro 2012
Includes award-winning Firewall, Antivirus and GeekBuddy


----------



## prithive

One of the worst av is AVAST. I suggest u AVIRA FREE EDITION. Avira have highest detection rate.


----------



## Lime_attack

*Common sense*

Common sense, don't download any suspicious files. Also a basic knowlege of how a computer and malware works. A WPA/WPA2 Encrypted wi-fi connection.
And of course a good anti-virus program and(I'm using Avast).


----------



## wolfeking

I still stand by my favorite of 

1. Don't go online in windows unless you can not avoid it. 
2. Don't visit porn sites in windows at all. 
3. Don't torrent unless it is a certified way to get it, like with crunchbang or CAE Linux. 
4. Get a Linux and use it to browse the web.  
5. Do not store unencrypted personal information like bank #s, SSN, birth date, mothers maden name, and so forth. It can actually help to encrypt the whole drive, as it makes it harder for any maleware you do get to access the info.


----------



## joeyboy

Does any one know the percentage for user's of?

Windows: %
Mac: %
Linux: %  

Would be interesting to know

Its hard not to do 1,2,3,4,5 on windows especially 2 Na just kidding but if you are a windows user get protected with the best Virus Removal Software to insure your safe


----------



## .eXe

joeyboy said:


> Does any one know the percentage for user's of?
> 
> Windows: %
> Mac: %
> Linux: %
> 
> Would be interesting to know
> 
> Its hard not to do 1,2,3,4,5 on windows especially 2 Na just kidding but if you are a windows user get protected with the best Virus Removal Software to insure your safe



http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp < Try that.

In terms of mobile OS', Linux dominates the market.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Noooooooooooo why is XP only 31.4% in 2012. ?!!!!
You bastards!I bet someone payed you to write that down
LoL

Kinda hard to believe actually.Every single computer I see at home users,hospitals,schools,stores,movies,companies...etc...STILL use Windows XP lol.So if all that is 31.4%,where the hell is the remaining 68.6% lol?

I would say that Windows XP is still the most used OS and will be for years to come.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have been using Comodo Internet Security (Free version) since it came out.
Just un-check using their cloud based server for more privacy and if you are using the cloud base server it may stop you from some sites like porn etc.
Also un-install Geek Buddy as it runs at start-up.
Also look out for where you un-check it to avoid the added tool bars.
I have never caught a virus with it.
I like the fact that it is all from the same company so it all runs well together as a package.
It will alert you if something wants to install itself and ask you what you want to do before a nasty installs itself, even when using XP.
It is highly rated (always at the top of the test lists). 
But everyone has their own opinion and favorite.

http://www.comodo.com/home/internet...=19&key1sk1=ors&key1sk2=Google&key1sk3=comodo


----------

